# Can't reinstall OS



## Bumletrold (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey everyone,

So after my girlfriends HDD in her Macbook Pro 9,2 died, I changed it with another HDD and I can now create the partitions etc that I need to reinstall Mountain Lion.
I try to use the Internet Recovery method where it downloads and install automatically. My problem starts when it says that it is installing and the progression bar is moving. It started at 40 minutes, and every time it hit 0, it simply moved back to 40 again. After I had seen it do that for a couple of hours I went to bed. When I got up this morning, a pop-up on the screen said that it could not get the components needed for the installation (or something quite similar to that).
My internet connection is a 30/30 so I don't think that would be the bottleneck.

Does anyone have an idea of how I can make it work again? All ideas are welcome :smile:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would just suggest trying again. Your internet speed is sufficient but that doesn't mean there wasn't connection issues while it was attempting.


----------



## Bumletrold (Jun 28, 2016)

I left it the same way again yesterday, and the same error came up.

Unfortunely I don't have acces to another Mac, so I wont be able to make a usb-stick with installation files from it. Is there any other way that can be done?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

OS X Mountain Lion - Apple


----------



## Bumletrold (Jun 28, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> OS X Mountain Lion - Apple


As far as I understand, I'll need a Mac to download it from the App Store right? I don't have another Mac to do that from, so I guess it can't be done that way.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can download the .dmg image to any computer. If on a PC, you can convert the file to an ISO image and burn it to a DVD or USB Flash Drive. Burn DMG file on Windows


----------

